# MTB vs Road helmet



## bj-99 (Jul 24, 2008)

Is there a real difference between MTB & Road helmets, other than the visor?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a great question! 

Let the experts speak. 

I'd like to know what are the differences myself. 

I'd assume that aerodynamics are more important to Roadies.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-59932.html

http://forums.bicycling.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/691104717/m/7041050642


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Visor, colors and overall ghey factor, from all I can tell.

My wife just got a Bell Vela MTB helmet yesterday. It's sized smaller for women, but other than that, it's the very same style as the Bell Solar, which is marketed as a road helmet and comes in brighter colors.


----------



## bj-99 (Jul 24, 2008)

*helmets*

Yeah, that's what I was thimking. It seems some of the MTG helmets are just built a little beefier, but that might be because the roadies like that thin look.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*My favorite "go to" source for helmets...* www.Helmets.org

*Bicycle Helmet Types*

*Mountain*
An artificial distinction, actually a type of road helmet. The term has come to mean "has a visor" for most manufacturers. In the past, one manufacturer advertised a former road helmet with extra large top vents to let warm air rise during very slow off-road riding, but that one is discontinued.

*Road*
The original bike helmets were made for bicycling on roads and road racing. As they have evolved, they mostly had an elongated shape, always with vents, and are usually made with EPS foam covered by a thin plastic shell. These are the most-used helmets in the world, and millions of them are sold every year.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Many mountain helmets now have a deeper rear profile and are bulkier around the ears to increase protection, but not all of them are like that. I like the definition of if it has a visor its a mountain helmet and if it doesn't then it's a road helmet.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

There's actually something else then just gay effect as some else mentioned. 
MTB helmets have vent holes positioned different way. Most of road helmets have closed back top part of helmet, while most of mtb helmets have vent holes also there. Basically this is because with speed around 40km/h (or 20km/h when going bad uphills) you don't need those holes. You get more then enough ventilation with air entering front holes and exiting through back "exhaust" holes. 
With mtb speeds are different, and on bad uphills you are going walking/running tempo which means airflow through helmet is much smaller. There's come those vent holes on top back side of helmet. With slow speed and almost no airflow, heat is going out of helmet "normal physics way"... straight up.
So visior and gay effect (gee I really wonder what the hell did roadies do to you guys? ) are not only difference. But it's true, that many mtb riders use road helmets, and a while ago some roadies (all Protour teams who were using Met) were using mtb helmets (Met 5th element without visor).


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Clutchman83 said:


> Many mountain helmets now have a deeper rear profile and are bulkier around the ears to increase protection, but not all of them are like that. I like the definition of if it has a visor its a mountain helmet and if it doesn't then it's a road helmet.


Exactly.

The ones with the deeper profile tend to be marketed as "All mountain" helmets - or at least classified that way.

Things like the Hex, Xen, Flux,etc have more of that rear profile... Some pisspots do too.

But for most, I would conform to the "Mountain helmet = visor" definition.


----------



## bj-99 (Jul 24, 2008)

Great responses. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah,

I started wearing my MTB helmet during the days for MTB and Road riding since it has a visor. And my road helmet (no visor) is now a night helmet, I just keep my night light attached to it. A lot less work this way.

Maybe they should market day and night helmets to increase their product line and confuse people out of their money.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

most MTB helmets provide more coverage similar to BMX helmets. Also they usually have more vents and again more of a BMX look and not a faggeery look like road helmets =P.

Im loving the Fox Flux and the Giro XEN....


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

BlueDog03 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I started wearing my MTB helmet during the days for MTB and Road riding since it has a visor. And my road helmet (no visor) is now a night helmet, I just keep my night light attached to it. A lot less work this way.
> 
> Maybe they should market day and night helmets to increase their product line and confuse people out of their money.


*You are wise. *


----------

